# setup.exe has stopped working



## iuta (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello !
After installation of Windows 10 1511.
When I try to run an ISO image, I receive this message :*setup.exe has stopped working *and close the program.
Also I was receiving the error : *Microsoft Setup Bootstrapper has stopped working.
*How can I fix these problems ?
Thanks you in advance!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the ISO image file you are trying to install? 
Do you have a problem installing anything from a CD or other download? 
Are you trying to install MS Office from an ISO image? 
Try these suggestions: Microsoft Setup Bootstrapper has stopped working


----------



## iuta (Dec 1, 2015)

I installed Windows 10 Pro *fresh copy* , for first time same ISO image MS Office 2016 , it is work very good.
I tried other ISO images to eliminate suspicions, same error. 
I tried with Daemon Tools, Power ISO,Explorer Drive Tools,WinCDEmu same error.
*I assume that an upgrade is not working OK,conflict something,but I do not have installation errors.*


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Search and type *CMD*, Right click the *CMD *results and *Run As Administrator.*
In the Elevated *Command Prompt* type the following commands and press enter after each one.
*MSIExec /unregister

MSIExec /regserver *

Restart and try an installation again


----------

